
Should We Cancel Aristotle? - syntaxjockey
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/21/opinion/should-we-cancel-aristotle.html
======
raxxorrax
By the rules proposed by some writers of the NYT, most certainly yes. You
could say he founded a lot of the fields of science known today, but he had of
course "problematic" opinions. He should have known how to articulate himself
~2000 yeaers ago, give or take. No wonder Greece has monetary problems today
with such a toxic marketplace culture.

If you ask me I would cancel Plato first though. I neither like his face, nor
his opinions.

But fun aside, I do think that classical philosophy can be a discipline of
self-reinforcing wankers.

